# Sumo power - new website - discount code



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

*SUMO POWER NEW WEBSITE NOW LIVE!!

After months of hard work, our all new website is now up and running. We have thousands of parts available through the website for 24/7 365 shopping. We now have the facility for bank transfer payments and finance options as well as card and Paypal payments.

Each month we will have discount codes for each brand. For may we have 10% off all HKS products. So search through the website and feel free to browse and shop. Use discount code HKS10

As always we are here if you have any questions or issues so feel free to drop us an email.*

Email - [email protected]


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

For the month of June we have a discount code for the Mishimoto brand - 10% Discount - Code: MISHIMOTO10


----------

